# Vaping code



## Drito (Feb 2, 2018)

I was told by my supervisor to use Z77.29 for vaping as there is no tobacco in use and dependence is never stated for nicotine. After using for at least a year, PASBA counted it wrong and no one can find the reference to use Z77.29. What code is correct?


----------



## apiccininni1 (Sep 25, 2019)

We use the F17.200


----------

